# A quote archive.



## Mendatt (Jun 17, 2011)

Has it ever occurred to anyone else how awesome it would be to have one of these?


----------



## surskitty (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm morally against quote archives where the people quoted weren't asked about it, and quote archives where people submit themselves tend to suck.  :(


----------

